# Bee Population Rising Around the World



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

"Contrary to what some environmental activist groups are claiming, data collected by the crop protection industry from the USDA, FAO and StatisticsCanada shows that bee populations even in intensely farmed areas of the world are increasing rather than rapidly decreasing."

Notice this article references websites were the reader can independently verify the facts. http://www.agprofessional.com/news/bee-population-rising-around-world


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good to hear they are on the uptick after years of decline....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

"Bee Population Rising Around the World"

That is true!....I referenced a article to this fact a little over a year ago. 

Regards, Mike

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/25261-honeybees-improve-slightly/?hl=honeybees


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

What! I just read an article on Facebook about how planting GMO corn in March in Ontario Canada killed a million bees. You mean this isn't true? I thought everything on Facebook for weird off shoot news sources were 100% true.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

If the Bee population is coming back that will tick off a lot treehugging whiners. They're hoping 2,4-D or Glyphosate is the culprit.

If it's on FaceBook it has to be true  I do Facebook and there's real idiots on there, they'll post or share anything that fits their twisted agenda, just deleted about 50 of them from my Friend list recently.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Good to hear they are on the uptick after years of decline....


In fact, they never were in decline. The bee population has been growing for decades, look at the charts. The environmentalists wanted to create another phony crisis, so they could put more government control over our lives.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hugh said:


> In fact, they never were in decline. The bee population has been growing for decades, look at the charts. The environmentalists wanted to create another phony crisis, so they could put more government control over our lives.


With all do respect Hugh.....I don't think charts mean a whole lot to me, I would constantly wonder who the hell did the counting.......I'm really not into a collusion with regards to the government and control over our lives. Scientific researchers have been studying it for years, perhaps it's just cyclical but environmental factors have to be eliminated......that's where the research comes in, for good or bad, to try and ascertain which......


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> With all do respect Hugh.....I don't think charts mean a whole lot to me, I would constantly wonder who the hell did the counting.......I'm really not into a collusion with regards to the government and control over our lives. Scientific researchers have been studying it for years, perhaps it's just cyclical but environmental factors have to be eliminated......that's where the research comes in, for good or bad, to try and ascertain which......


The governments did the counting. USDA, the Canadian governments, etc. The data is there. I went to the links and looked at the data. There are more bees now than ever. In another post, I referenced the fact that bee colony collapse has been reported for the last 148 years. Looks like bees die all the time, but bee keepers keep increasing their numbers. We are NOT in a be crisis.

I could claim we are in a shoe crisis because 2 billion pairs of shoes wear-out and are thrown away every year. CBS, CNN, ABC and others could do news stories showing piles of worn-out shoes in trash heaps. The New York times could rant and rave about this huge crisis. Of course, the fact is we toss out billions of shoes every year but we make replacements. Billions of bees die every year and they are replaced. There are far more bees now than 50 years ago. Everything is getting pollenated, that is why so much produce is available in the stores. We have plenty of bees, there is no crisis, there is no proof that pesticides are killing off the bees and putting the environment in danger. There is no crisis.

Scientific researchers have been studying it for years, and I agree with that point. And like you, I don't trust them doing the counting, after all, 90% of them work for the government. There is no bee crisis. Everything is just fine with the bees.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Hugh said:


> In fact, they never were in decline. The bee population has been growing for decades, look at the charts. The environmentalists wanted to create another phony crisis, so they could put more government control over our lives.


 I think the charts are what is phony. The problems that bees have been having for many years is very real. Just ask most any beekeeper.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> If the Bee population is coming back that will tick off a lot treehugging whiners. They're hoping 2,4-D or Glyphosate is the culprit.
> 
> If it's on FaceBook it has to be true  I do Facebook and there's real idiots on there, they'll post or share anything that fits their twisted agenda, just deleted about 50 of them from my Friend list recently.


"If the Bee population is coming back that will tick off a lot treehugging whiners." I agree 100%.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

My point is that, for example, and to use arbitrary numbers to make the point:

20 trillion bees die every year and the press talks about this as though it is a crisis, but little is said about the fact that bee keepers raise 21 trillion every year to take their place.

The bee population is growing, we can see this from records that have been kept for decades. It is also a fact that bees have been dying in mass for over a hundred years, and historical documentation shows this to be a fact.

My whole point is all of these exchanges is to show that the bee problem has been over-hyped, much like the global warming problem, the peak oil problem, the coming ice age problem, the weapons of mass destruction problem, the population bomb problem, the old growth forests problem, the DDT problem, the GMO problem, and many more "problems" that have been made-up or over blown in order to advance a political agenda.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I agree they do die.but I had a grind last year that list 700 hives in two days his neighbor sprayed a corn field.


----------

